# How to handle barking when first see other dogs?



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

When we had the two littermates out together and one would start barking, we acknowledged with an "Oh, we see that dog." Then, we refocused the dog's attention by giving it a command like "heel" or "sit", and immediately praised the dog for obeying the command. If the dog ignored the command and continued to bark, we used our guttural "Ack-ack" and repeated the previous command and enforced it. Depending on the pup, this might me physically putting them into the sit... or merely guiding them. At the age your pups are now, you should have a focus command, like "watch me", where the dog makes eye contact with you and waits to see what you want. When you see a distraction coming up is an excellent time to practice your "watch me". In essence, you would be focusing your dog's attention on you before he notices the other dog. Of course, you would also practice at other times because you don't want your dog to hear "watch me" and to have him start looking for a dog. I did notice that you mention your dogs pull on the leash. If they are pulling frequently I would be concerned about trachea damage, and would be researching methods to avoid this. I know you said that you do take the dogs out separately. IF they are feeding off each other, with the barking and pulling, I would not take them out together until they can behave perfectly alone.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have found the easiest way of controlling barking is to turn and walk the other way. Calm, quiet behaviour = polite greeting/passing of other dog and proceed with walk; noisy, rude behaviour = turn back, and then try again. It works very well for my two, who are usually just a bit over excited at the start of a walk, and also works well for my neighbour's rather reactive terrier, who really does not much like other dogs! I would second he advice to execise pups on their own at least half the time, so that they build up confidence individually, and don't feed off each other's bad habits.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would also suggest redirecting to a static behavior like a sit or down. Nobody moves until they relax. You might also look up Leslie McDevitt's Control Unleashed. She has some good games for helping dogs to relax around other dogs.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You might find these videos on how to teach focus helpful.
How to train Attention and Eye Contact! - YouTube
Clicker Training 'Look at That' LAT Game -teaching dogs to focus and eye contact - YouTube
Another bit of viewing that may be useful to you.
Stop barking on a walk - Barking- Episode 3 Dog training - YouTube 

Happy training, and good luck with the pups! :clover::dog::dog:


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

A friend of mine and I practice together. We set up a meeting point and time and then come from opposite directions. This way we can both stop or continue or turn around and the dogs have already been excerised so they are less likely to get excited. She has one dog that is reactive on leash and the other just very friendly and young and needing to learn manners. Hemi can get very excited meeting other dogs , especially another young dog, we are working on manners too. I think it is very smart of you to stop the barking before it turns into a nasty habit.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Rachel76 said:


> A friend of mine and I practice together. We set up a meeting point and time and then come from opposite directions. This way we can both stop or continue or turn around and the dogs have already been excerised so they are less likely to get excited.


This is what kikopup recommends in the "Stop barking on a walk" video I posted above. Chagall was the "friendly other dog" (he is not a barker himself) to help a friend train her Cairn Terrier, who was a real bark-on-sight kinda fellow.


----------



## Ohboyohboy (Oct 31, 2014)

This is all such great advice, thanks to each of you! I will be using these ideas moving forward like practicing with a friend with a dog, redirecting their attention to a command, turning around to go the other way, and focusing their attention with watch me or the look at that game. This forum is super useful, so glad I found it! 

@charmed, I may keep picking your brain about all things litter mate related, thank you so much! I think the harnesses I use which Velcro around the belly and neck aren't too bad on the trachea but I will keep that in mind.
@chagalls mom, those videos are great. They are helpful for my loose leash walking woes as well.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Ohboyohboy*: So glad you're finding the suggestions helpful! Please let us know how the pups and training come along!


----------

